# The July children



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 8, 2019)

Gorilla Zkittles, Gorilla Glue #4 and Blue Dream cuttings getting ready for the next next round...

Have I ever mentioned that I LOVE THIS STUFF ????


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2019)

I am a big fan of GG 4. Have not had the pleasure of your skittles.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 9, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I am a big fan of GG 4. Have not had the pleasure of your skittles.


I'll keep you updated on it's progress,  it's a cross of G.G. #4 and the original Zkittles, they say it's supposed to produce up to 2.5 kilos per outdoor plant.
I'm going to see what it's all about !!


----------

